# Striker Electric The Ultimate Electric Utility Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $4,000.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Sep-16-2007 14:20:56 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $4,600.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

